# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  مرسوم رقم 5 لسنة 1959 بقانون التسجيل العقاري  الكويتى

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم رقم 5 لسنة 1959 بقانون التسجيل العقاري 

قانون التسجيل العقاري 
تكوين دائرة التسجيل العقاري واختصاصاتها

المادة 1 
تتكون دائرة التسجيل العقاري من الاقسام الآتية : 
- القسم الفني. 
- القسم الكتابي. 
- القسم الاداري. 
يجوز ان ينشأ بها أي اقسام اخرى تتطلبها حالة العمل. 
يكون للدائرة رئيس ومدير ويقوم باعمالها عدد كاف من الموظفين الذين تتطلبهم حاجة العمل بالدائرة.

المادة 2 
يكون مقر الدائرة مدينة الكويت ويجوز عند الضرورة انشاء فروع لها في بعض القرى بموجب قرار من رئيس الدائرة.

المادة 3 
تختص دائرة التسجيل العقاري بتسجيل المحررات المعلقة بالعقارات. وتقوم - في سبيل ذلك - ما يأتي : 
- معاينة العقارات ومسحها وتحديدها وعمل رسوماتها وحساب مسطحاتها. 
- تحرير العقود. 
- اثبات المحررات في الدفاتر المعدة لذلك. 
- التصديق على توقيعات ذوي الشأن في المحررات المطلوب تسجيلها. 
- التأشير على المحررات بما يفيد تسجيلها نهائيا. 
- تصوير المحررات التي يطلب تسجيلها. 
- حفظ اصول المحررات بعد اتمام تصويرها وموافاة الجهات المختصة بصور منها. 
- اعداد فهارس للمحررات التي تم تسجيلها. 
- اعطاء الصور الخطية للمحررات. وكذا الشهادات العقارية والشهادات بحصول التصديق على التوقيعات. 
0- التصريح لاصحاب الشأن بالاطلاع على المحررات والسجلات التي يهمهم الاطلاع عليها الكشف النظري.

المادة 4 
لا يجوز ان تنقل من الدائرة اصول المحررات التي تم تسجيلها ولا الدفاتر او الوثائق والمستندات المتعلقة بها. على انه يجوز للسلطات القضائية الاطلاع عليها ثم اعادتها. 
من له حق تملك العقارات

المادة 6 
يمكن التأكد من جنسية طالبي التسجيل بموجب جوازات السفر او بناء على أي مستند رسمي آخر تراه الدائرة كافيا لاثبات الجنسية.
المحررات الواجب تسجيلها

المادة 7 
جميع التصرفات التي من شأنها انشاء حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الاصلية او نقله او تغييره او زواله ، وكذلك الاحكام النهائية المثبتة لشئ من ذلك يجب تسجيلها بطريق التسجيل بما في ذلك الوقف والوصية. 
يترتب على عدم التسجيل ان الحقوق المذكورة لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول ، لا بين ذوي الشأن ولا بالنسبة الى غيرهم. 
لا يكون للتصرفات غير المسجلة من الاثار سوى الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوي الشأن.

المادة 8 
جميع التصرفات والاحكام النهائية المقررة لحق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الاصلية يجب كذلك تسجيلها. 
يسري هذا الحكم على القسمة العقارية ولو كان محلها اموالا موروثة.

المادة 9 
جميع التصرفات المنشئة لحق من الحقوق العقارية التبعية ، او المقررة لها ، وكذلك الاحكام النهائية المثبتة لشئ من ذلك ، يجب تسجيلها بطريق القيد.

المادة 10 
يجب تسجيل الحق الثابت بالارث متى اشتمل على حقوق عينية عقارية ، ولا يجوز تسجيل أي تصرف يصدر من الوارث في حق من هذه الحقوق قبل تسجيل حق الارث. 
يجوز ان يقتصر تسجيل حق الارث على جزء من عقارات التركة.

المادة 11 
يجب تسجيل عقود الايجار والسندات التي ترد على منفعة عقار اذا زادت مدتها عن عشر سنوات. 
يترتب على عدم تسجيلها انها لا تكون حجة على الغير فيما زاد على هذه المدة
اجراءات التسجيل على وجه العموم

المادة 13 
يجب ان تشتمل المحررات المراد تسجيلها على ما يأتي : 
ولا - البيانات الدالة على شخصية كل طرف وعلى الاخص اسمه ولقبه وسنه وجنسيته ومحل اقامته واسم ابيه وجده لابيه. 
انيا - بيان صفات من يقوم مقام غيرهم ومدى سلطانهم. 
الثا - البيانات اللازمة والمفيدة في تعيين العقار وعلى الاخص موقعه وسماحته او اطواله وحدوده. 
ابعا - موضوع المحرر المراد تسجيله وبيان المقابل او الدين ان وجد. 
امسا - البيانات الخاصة باصل حق الملكية او الحق العيني موضوع التصرف. 
ادسا - بيان الحقوق العينية المقررة على العقار المتصرف فيه ان وجدت. 
ابعا - اقرار من الصادر لصالحه التصرف بأنه عاين العقار موضوع التعامل وقبله بحالته الحاضرة ووضع يده عليه.

المادة 15 
تقوم الدائرة باستيفاء البيانات فيما يتعلق بوصف العقار واصل الملكية او الحق العيني بناء على ما يقدمه اصحاب الشأن من اوراق ومستندات ، فاذا رأت ان ما قدم اليها غير كاف لاتمام اجراءات التسجيل اعادت الطلب الى اصحب الشأن مؤشرا عليه بما يجب ان يتسوفي فيه من الناحية - القانونية.

المادة 16 
يتولى القسم الفني الاجراءات الهندسية ومراجعة الطلب من الناحية المساحية وعلى الاخص فيما يتعلق لمعاينة العقار على الطبيعة للتثبت من موقعه واطواله ومسطحه وحدوده ، وما يتبع ذلك من تطبيق مستندات المتليك ، والتأشير على الخرائط بما يفيد ذلك ، وكذا اعداد ملف لكل معاملة يبين به رقم وترايخ الطلب ورقم وتاريخ التسجيل النهائي.

المادة 17 
تكتب المحررات بمعرفة موظفي الدائرة باللغة العربية بخط واضح غير مشتمل على اضافة او تحشير او كشط ويصادق على توقيعات ذوي الشأن فيها بحضور شاهدين بالغين عاقلين وتتم مراجعتها ثم تسجيلها في الدفاتر المعدة لذلك.

المادة 18 
اذا كان تسجيل المحرر بطريق القيد وجب ان يشتمل على قائمة بالبيانات الآتية : 
ولا - اسم الدائن ولقبه ومحل اقامته وجنسيته. 
انيا - اسم المدين او المالك الذي رتب الحق على ملكه اذا كان غير المدين ولقبه وجنسيته ومحل اقامته. 
الثا - تاريخ ورقم السند الثابت به الدين. 
ابعا - بيان يتضمن تعيين العقار الذي رتب عليه الحق تعيينا دفيقا. 
ادسا - في حالة الرهن الحيازي العقاري يذكر بيان خاص بالايجار الى المدين الراهن اذا نص عليه في عقد الرهن. ولا يبطل العقد لنقص بيان من هذا البيانات الا اذا نتج عن ذلك ضرر للغير وبموجب حكم قضائي.

المادة 19 
يحصل التأشير على المحررات بما يفيد تسجيلها ويتم التصوير والحفظ وغير ذلك من الاجراءات طبقا للنظم والتعليمات التي يضعها المسئولون بالدائرة
تسجيل حق الإرث

المادة 20 
يقدم طلب تسجيل حق الارث بواسطة احد الورثة او من يقوم مقامه او من صاحب شأن في التسجيل. ويجب ان يشتمل الطلب على اسم المورث ولقبه واسم ابيه وجده لابيه وجنسيته ومحل اقامته ، وتاريخ ومحل وفاته ، واسماء ورثته والقابهم وسنهم وجنسياتهم ومحل اقامتهم واسماء آبائهم واجدادهم لآبائهم ، والبيانات المتعلقة بالعقار والحقوق المقررة عليه وبيان اصل ملكية المورث.

المادة 21 
يجب ان يرفق طلب تسجيل حق الارث بالاوراق الاتية : 
ولا : الاعلامات الشرعية المثبتة للوراثة. 
انيا : ما يثبت صفة من يقوم مقام طالب التسجيل. 
الثا : اصل ملكية المورث للعقارات المذكورة على ان يراعي في شأنها حكم المادة الرابعة عشرة من هذا القانون. واذا كان اصل ملكية المورث هو الميراث ايضا فيجب ان يقرن الطلب بما يثبت هذا الارث
دفاتر التسجيل

المادة 22 
دفتر الطلبات - يعد بالدائرة دفتر او اكثر لقيد طلبات التسجيل بارقام مسلسلة حسب ترتيب تقديمها.

المادة 23 
دفاتر التصديق - يعد بالدائرة عدد كاف من دفاتر التصديق على التوقيعات بارقام مسلسلة يذكر بها بيان للمحرر واسماء ذوي الشأن ومحال اقامتهم واسماء الشهود واسم الموظف المختص مع توقيهم جميعا على المسجل والمحرر.

المادة 24 
دفتر التسجيل النهائي - يعد بالدائرة دفتر واحد للتسجيل النهائي الغرض منه اثبات المحررات بارقام متتابعة بحسب اسبقية تقديمها للموظف المختص بذلك تبدأ من رقم واحد في اول يناير وتنتهي باخر رقم في نهاية ديسمبر من كل سنة.

المادة 25 
دفاتر الفهارس - يعد بالدائرة دفاتر هجائية للفهارس تدرج فيها اسماء جميع اصحاب الشأن في المحررات ورقم المحرر الخاص بهم وتاريخه.

المادة 26 
دفتر الصور - يعد بالدائرة دفتر خاص لقيد طلبات الصور تدرج فيه ارقام المحررات وتواريخها واسماء ذوي الشأن فيها وتاريخ تسليم صورة المحرر الى صاحبه بعد التوقيع منه بالاستلام.

المادة 27 
تكون الدفاتر المذكورة في المواد السابقة مرقمة الصفحات ويحرر في هذه الدفاتر محضر يقبت بدء العمل بها وانتهاء منها سنويا.

المادة 28 
يجوز للدائرة اعداد أي دفاتر اخرى علاوة على الدفاتر السابق ذكرها اذا رأت ذلك ضروريا لسير العمل]
التصديق على التوقيعات

المادة 29 
يقوم الموظف المختص بالتصديق على توقيعات ذوي الشأن بعد التأكد من شخصياتهم بشهادة شاهدين بالغين عاقلين معروفين له او ان تكون شخصيتهما ثابتة بمستند رسمي. 
على الشاهدين التوقيع على المحرر والسجل اثباتا لصحة شخصية المتعاقدين وصحة ما اشتمله المحرر من بيانات.

المادة 30 
يجب على الموظف ، قبل التوقيع من ذوي الشأن ، ان يستوثق منهم عن موضوع المحرر الذي يرغبون في التوقيع عليه. وان يقرأه عليهم بصوت مسموع ويبصرهم بمحتوياته دون ان يصدر منه ما يؤثر في ارادة المتعاقدين او ما يوجههم توجيها لا يريدونه.

المادة 31 
بعد التوقيع على المحرر يكتب بذيله محضر للتصديق على التوقيعات ويذكر به الموظف اسماء اصحاب الشأن واسماء الشهود ومحال اقامتهم مع توقيعه في نهاية المحضر
أهلية المتعاقدين ورضاؤهم والنيابة عن الغير

المادة 32 
يجب على كل موظف مختص بمباشرة توقيعات المتعاقدين ان يتثبت من اهليتهم الكاملة ورضائهم بالتعاقد ، وان يطلب اثباتا لهذه الاهلية تقديم ما يؤيدها من اوراق ومستندات ، مثل شهادة الميلاد او شهادة طبية او قرار من المحكمة الشرعية او أي مستند آخر تراه الدائرة كافيا لاثبات ذلك.

المادة 33 
يقصد بالاهلية الكاملة للتعاقد ، بلوغ سن الرشد والعقل ، وعدم وجود مانع قانوني من التعاقد.

المادة 34 
يقوم الولي الطبيعي بالتصرفات نيابة عن القصر المشمولين بولايته وذلك في الحدود التي ترسمها القواعد الشرعية ، ولا يدخل في سلطة الولاية كل ما يؤول للقاصر بطريق التبرع متى اشترط المتبرع ذلك. ويقوم بالتصرف في هذا المال وصي خاص تعينه المحكمة لهذا الغرض.

المادة 35 
تكون الولاية على مال القاصر للاب ثم بعده لوصيه - ان وجد - ثم من بعده للجد الصحيح الجد الاب.

المادة 36 
القاصر هو من لم يبلغ سن الرشد. وتحدد سن الرشد بثماني عشرة سنة هلالية كاملة.

المادة 37 
يجوز للاب ان يقيم وصيا مختارا لولده القاصر او للحمل المستكن في بطن امه كما يوز ذلك للمتبرع للقاصر اذا اشترط عدم خصوع المال المتبرع به تحت سلطة ولى القاصر. 
يجب ان تعرض الوصاية الاخيرة على المحكمة الشرعية للنظر في تثبيتها.

المادة 38 
اذا لم يكن للقاصر او للحكم المستكن وصي مختار تعين النحكمة وصيا للقيام بالتصرف نيابة عن القاصر. 
يبقى وصي الحمل المستكن وصيا على المولود ما لم تعين المحكمة غيره.

المادة 39 
يقوم الوصي بالتصرف عن القاصر طبقا للقرار الصادر من المحكمة بوصايته.

المادة 40 
تقيم المحكمة قيما على المحجور عليه للجنون او العته او السفه او الغفلة ويتصرف القيم في اموال المحجور عليه في حدود ما تقضي به المحكمة.

المادة 41 
تقوم المحكمة الشرعية او من تنتدبه من قبلها بالتصرف نيابة عن الغائب غيبة منقطعة.

المادة 42 
يجوز للمحكمة تعيين مشرف مع الوصي ولو كان مختارا وكذلك مع القيم. ووظيفة المشرف هي مراقبة النائب عن عديمي الاهلية الوصي على القاصر والقيم على المحجور عليه في تصرفاته باموالهم والتوقيع معه على العقود الخاصة بهذه التصرفات.

المادة 43 
اذا كان احد المتعاقدين ضريرا او ضعيف البصر او اسم او باكم وتعذر عليه - بسبب ذلك - التعبير عن ارادته جاز للمحكمة ان تعين له مساعدا قضائيا يعاونه في التصرفات التي تقتضي مصلحته فيها ذلك. 
اذا لم يكن هناك مساعد قضائي استعان هذا المتعاقد بمعين آخر يوقع العقد معه.

المادة 44 
تقوم دائرة الاوقاف العامة بالتصرف نيابة عن جهات الوقف الخيري بعد اخذ موافقة المحكمة الشرعية على هذه التصرفات. 
ما الاوقاف الاهلية فيتصرف فيها نظارها المعينون من قبل الواقف او من تعينه المحكمة اذا لم تنص حجة الوقف على وجود ناظر.

المادة 45 
عند قيام شخص مقام غيره في تصرف من التصرفات عن طريق الوكالة ، او الوصاية ، او القوامة ، وكذا النظارة على الوقف فيجب التحقق من صفة هذا الشخص ومدى السلطة المخولة له مع مطالبته بالمستندات الرسمية المؤيدة لذلك. 
التعاقد بالوكالة
المادة 46 
اذا تم التعاقد بواسطة وكيل فيجب على الموظف المختص ان يتأكد من ان مضمون العقد المراد توقيعه لا يجاوز حدود الوكالة الثابتة بالتوكيل.

المادة 47 
الوكالة الواردة في الفاظ عامة لا تخصيص فيها حتى لنوع العمل القانوني الحاصل فيه التوكيل لا تخول الوكيل سلطة الا في اعمال الادارة. ولا بد من وجود وكالة خاصة في كل عمل ليس من اعمال الادارة وبوجه خاص في البيع والرهن والتبرعات والصلح والاقرار. والوكالة الخاصة لا تجعل للوكيل صفة الا في مباشرة الامور المحددة فيها وما تقتضيه هذه الامور من توبع ضرورية وفقا لطبيعة كل تصرف وللعرف الجاري.

المادة 48 
لا يجوز للوكيل ان يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم الموكل الا اذا نص على ذلك صراحة في الوكالة. 
لا انه يجوز للموكل الموافقة على تصرفات الوكيل في هذه الحالة فتصبح صحيحة فالاجازة اللاحقة كالوكالة السابقة.

المادة 49 
التوكيلات المحررة بالكويت يجب ان يكون مصدقا فيها على توقيع الموكل لدى المحاكم الشرعية او كاتب العدل بالكويت.

المادة 50 
التوكيلات المحررة في الخارج يجب ان يصدق فيها على توقيع الموكل امام السلطة المختصة بالتصديق في الجهة المذكورة على ان تعتمد توقيعات هذه السلطة بواسطة دائرة المحاكم على الوجه المبين بالمادة السابقة.

المادة 51 
لا يجوز اعتماد الوكالات البرقية فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون.

المادة 52 
يمثل الاشخاص الاعتباريين مثل البنوك والشركات والجمعيات والدوائر الحكومية مديروها او وكلاؤها المفوضون لهذا الغرض طبقا لعقود وقوانين تأسيسها. 
يراعى في التفويض ان يكون وفقا للاوضاع المنصوص عنها في العقود والقوانين المذكورة
لجنة النظر في نظام التسجيل العقاري
المادة 53 
تنشأ لجنة يرأسها من يعينه رئيس الدائرة لذلك ومن اربعة اعضاء آخرين وهم مدير دائرة التسجيل العقاري او من ينوب عنه واحد قضاة المحكمة الشرعية واحد الخبراء في اعمال التسجيل العقاري ومهندس متخصص في اعمال المساحة. وتعرض على هذه اللجنة مشروعات القوانين واللوائح والقرارات المتعلقة بالتسجيل العقاري.

المادة 54 
تجتمع اللجة المشار اليها في المادة السابقة بناء على دعوة من رئيس الدائرة.

المادة 55 
تكون اجتماعات اللجنة صحيحة اذا حضرها ثلاثة اعضاء على الاقل مع الرئيس والا فيؤجل الاجتماع الى موعد آخر حتى يكتمل العدد المذكور.

المادة 56 
لجنة المذكورة فيما سبق اقتراح ما ترى ادخاله على قانون التجسل العقاري من تعديلات وبحث ما يقدم اليها من اقتراحات في هذا الشأن. 
تكون قراراتها صحيحة بالاغلبية المطلقة لاصوات الحاضرين فاذا تساوت الاصوات رجحت الناحية التي فيها صوت الرئيس
الرسوم
المادة 57 
يجب تحصيل الرسوم المستحقة على العقود قبل تسجيلها في الدفاتر المعدة لذلك.

المادة 59 
يتعدد الرسم بتعدد الموضوعات التي يتضمنها المحرر ويحصل حسب الفئات المقررة على كل موضوع.

المادة 61 
تعفي المحررات الاتية من دفع الرسوم : 
ولا - المحررات الخاصة بالحكومة. اما المحررات التي تكون صادرة من الحكومة لمصلحة الغير فتحصل عنها الرسوم 
ثانيا - الوقف الخيري متى كان الوقف منجزا للخير. 
ثالثا - التغيير في الوقف الاهلي بجعله خيريا متى كان التغيير قاصرا على وجه الخير. 
رابعا - الوصية في وجوه البر والاحسان متى كان التصرف خالصا للخير. 
خامسا - المحررات الصادرة لصالح احدى الجمعيات التي تعترف بها الحكومة.[/align]
أحكام وقتية
المادة 62 
يلغى كل نص يخالف احكام هذا القانون.

المادة 64 
يعمل بهذا القانون اعتبارا من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية

----------

